# Fans for run-in shed



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughter and son-in-law keep their horses on my property. I am not a horse person, but I provide the facility! Interestingly, the horses are in the run-in shed more now that it is getting warmer 75-80 degrees, than in the winter when 10-15 degrees was normal highs!

My question is would a fan (or fans) be beneficial in a 10X30 run-in shed? Would this be a significant deterrent for flies?

I was thinking one MaxxAir HVWM 18 Wall Mount 18-Inch Fan on both ends of the run-in shed.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Fans/wind/etc will deter flies. It won't get rid of them, but it does help. The darker it is in the shelter the better, also.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Any type of fan you use in a barn should have a sealed motor.

The dust, dirt, cobwebs in any barn are a serious fire hazard where they will come to rest on the fan...

Be aware of what you pick as your choice of unit to "cool' and "move" the air around for circulation.

If you don't want to do a fan, do a portable, battery operated fly dispenser system. One unit does approx the size of your barn.
After initial purchase of around $40 for the "system", a can of repellant lasts a month or so and that can costs $7... a few "D" cell batteries for power it works 24/7 at reducing pesky flies.
:wink:


----------



## Second Wind (May 29, 2014)

Fan are wonderful. They love them for air movement, keeps them cooler, and helps with flys. Make sure you keep the fan clean. And keep the cord out of reach of the horses. Horses struggle with heat more than they do cold weather.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got fans in all my stalls. sonny boy likes his so much he won't go out on hot days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Cover the doorway with an old rug or canvas with a split down the middle to keep the shelter darker. My fan, a garage sale special for $5 is a box fan that is installed above the rafters, blowing straight down. The horses would go in to escape the bugs but I found them wet with sweat. The fan made a huge diff. It is held in place with wire because of the vibration.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The deer flies have suddenly appeared today, the heats rising and my horses do not want to be outside even though they've got lots of grass and shady trees. The moment I open the barn door I'll be flattened in the rush to get in and stand by the fans!!
As long as you make sure to get the sealed units and have all cables secure, safe and out of reach I think they'll appreciate having the air flow - it cools and pushes out stale air as well as keeping the flies down a bit
I second the battery powered fly spray dispensers where horses are standing


----------

